# Taking submissions for the zine DIRTBAG TRAVELERS now



## adventureadventure (Jan 18, 2011)

Taking submissions for my zine coming out soon "Dirtbag Travelers". The passeges will detail a specific traveling experience you think others would find interesting, funny, or wild. Anyone can submit one to me and i havent decieded how many for the first issue. But get it to me. 1000 words or less, include contact info and the date.

Please reply to:

Editor: Anthony Lapalomento
[email protected]

please make haste, id like to have this out FEB 1st - 15th


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 18, 2011)

cool man, you should upload it to the downloads section when it's finished. im kinda really busy in life right now, but you're free to use any of my travel stories from the old stp site if you want:

. squat the planet .

you also might want to cruise around the stories section, find ones you like, and PM the author for permission to print it.


----------



## adventureadventure (Jan 21, 2011)

yea man i was planning on putting it up here when it was done


----------



## wizehop (Feb 18, 2011)

still taking submissions?


----------

